# On Demand EPG Scroll-back



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

Just checking if others have experienced the same. When I scroll back through the EPG, I may go back a few days and then it seems to stop refreshing and have the same shows / time on the screen even when I continue to page back. Hard to explain but I hope you understand


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

I get the same thing. It may just indicate that there is no more guide data prior to the date you see it stop refreshing.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

When my Tivo was installed I was told that we could go back 14 days in the EPG but only up to install date initially


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ Sounds like common sense to me


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

RichardJH said:


> When my Tivo was installed I was told that we could go back 14 days in the EPG but only up to install date initially


Ah thanks Richard, that makes sense as to where scroll back seems to end. I thought it would automatically populate after a couple days. Thanks for the info, makes sense now


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

So historical epg is not on the network, it's the TiVo box saving it ?
Presumably it survives a reboot? (not checked)

It's not of much use at the moment as the "goto catchup" links just throw you to the top level catchup menu - you have to then type/ search for the programme manually.
It should link directly to the programme in catchup

[edit]
If you choose "explore this show" instead, you can access on demand/ catchup there.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct thread?

Before music had playlists with skip and this feature appears to have gone.

Is there anyway of searching in the OD menus on the TiVo other than by the alphabet?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

daz100 said:


> Before music had playlists with skip and this feature appears to have gone.


I've seen someone mention that before, and still have no clue what "music with playlists" is ? 
Was that a feature on V+ ?



> Is there anyway of searching in the OD menus on the TiVo other than by the alphabet?


 you can search any word you like, or browse by actor (visually).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I've seen someone mention that before, and still have no clue what "music with playlists" is ? Was that a feature on V+ ?


Basically it was a handful of vidoes linked by genre that you could skip forward and backwards between songs with by using the remote. As opposed to viewing just one music video at a time.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

mikerr said:


> I've seen someone mention that before, and still have no clue what "music with playlists" is ?
> Was that a feature on V+ ?
> 
> you can search any word you like, or browse by actor (visually).


No you cannot.

Go into music on demand you have to scroll through all artists to get to who you want. It takes an age!!

If you use the search feature it does not bring up the individual artist/music video(s).


----------

